# [SOLVED] Can't restore a Win 8.1 system image with Win 8 installation disc?



## Matt D. NickL (Sep 22, 2013)

I created a system image on an external usb hdd of Windows 8.1

I installed 8 though and upgraded to 8.1 soon after. I made the system image before and after, but I only kept the 8.1 system image.

My internal hdd failed and I just got a new one and was trying to flash the image, but it's not being detected.

I'm going to have to clean install 8, upgrade to 8.1 and then create one of those usb flash drives so I can finally flash the image I made back when, aren't I?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Can't restore a Win 8.1 system image with Win 8 installation disc?*

How did you create the image? Whatever software you used to create the image, you would need to boot from a Boot CD created with the software program and choose Restore Image from the program


----------



## Matt D. NickL (Sep 22, 2013)

*Re: Can't restore a Win 8.1 system image with Win 8 installation disc?*

Through Windows, I didn't use any third party software


Search: ''File History'' > click the icon that comes up > select "System Image Backup" at the bottom left of the new window that came up and I just followed the directions from there. It didn't ask me if I wanted to create a recovery disc and I assumed my Windows 8 installation disc would do the job, when I would boot into it I would select ''Repair your computer'' instead of ''install now'' and I would navigate to the option that allows me to restore the image

It's because it's a system image of 8.1 and I using an 8 install disc to access the recovery options?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Can't restore a Win 8.1 system image with Win 8 installation disc?*

Have you tried creating a Windows 8.1 recovery disk and recovering the system image using it to boot the computer?


----------



## Matt D. NickL (Sep 22, 2013)

*Re: Can't restore a Win 8.1 system image with Win 8 installation disc?*



MPR said:


> Have you tried creating a Windows 8.1 recovery disk and recovering the system image using it to boot the computer?


No, I don't have a Windows 8.1 operating system to do that with. I just have the 8 installation media, which I haven't installed onto anything. I didn't realize I needed to make one, I thought what I had would work but that's on me.

I called a work friend and in a few hours he'll pass me his 8.1 install disc so I can see if that'll let me use the recovery image I made when I get home. If so I've read a few guides and know I need to make one, when I'm up and running again.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Can't restore a Win 8.1 system image with Win 8 installation disc?*

Here are some suggestions: How To Restore Windows 8.1 Backup Image


----------



## Matt D. NickL (Sep 22, 2013)

*Re: Can't restore a Win 8.1 system image with Win 8 installation disc?*



spunk.funk said:


> Here are some suggestions: How To Restore Windows 8.1 Backup Image


Thanks, 7 and 8 is where I hit a wall. It just won't detect the image. I selected the driver option and navigated to back up via that so it sees it, but it's not treating it like an image.

I grabbed a *Windows 8.1 Enterprise Evaluation .iso online and that allowed me to restore my system image *


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello,

You may have activation issues if you used Windows 8.1 Enterprise Evaluation. The evaluation version can not be activated it will only last for the trial.

Please run the following report;

*Version Check*


Right click on the







button
Click on *Command prompt (Admin)* => Press *Yes* on the prompt
Inside the Command Prompt windows copy and paste the following command *
reg query "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion" > 0 & notepad 0
*
Please wait for this to Finish before continuing with rest of the steps.


*License Information (Windows 8)*


Right click on the







button
Click on *Command prompt* =>
Inside the Command Prompt windows copy and paste the following command *
licensingdiag.exe -report "%userprofile%\Desktop\report.txt" -log "%userprofile%\Desktop\repfiles.cab"
*
Once finished please go to your desktop -> You will see two files *report.txt* and *repfiles.cab* -> Please select both files and add them into a zip file
Upload this zip file to your next reply


----------



## Matt D. NickL (Sep 22, 2013)

Go The Power said:


> Hello,
> 
> You may have activation issues if you used Windows 8.1 Enterprise Evaluation. The evaluation version can not be activated it will only last for the trial.


 
I just used it's repair options to flash the system image (I didn't install it) back onto the hard drive, that shouldn't be a problem?

Just in case though here you go and thanks for taking the time to take a look. I appreciate it


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

That looks ok 

Can you please also run the first part and post the log?


----------



## Matt D. NickL (Sep 22, 2013)

Go The Power said:


> That looks ok
> 
> Can you please also run the first part and post the log?


Thanks. Everything looked on the up and up and everything made sense but glad you could take a look yourself

Here you go, thanks again btw.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Looks good  there shouldn't be an issue there.


----------

